# Congrats Ani, Mac4Lin gets the page!



## Hitboxx (Jun 9, 2008)

Our very own Anirudh's (infra_red_dude) Mac4Lin project has gotten it's page in LinuxForYou magazine.

*Page - 43*
Mac4Lin - 63.33 - sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin
OpenLX - 61.40 - openlx.com
Anjuta - 61.00 - anjuta.org
HarvestMan - 60.00 - harvestmanontheweb.com
Get it I say - 59.00 - freshmeat.net/project/giis

*An excerpt:*


> Mac4Lin is a UI enhancement project that attempts to redress the persistent complaint that work on many Linux more 'desktop-friendly' is not progressing fast enough.
> 
> The Project kicked off when Anirudh Acharya, a young open source enthusiast from Bangalore, taught himself GTK+ and decided to bring the Mac touch to the FOSS world. A one man army, Acharya continues to put in efforts to enhance Mac4Lin and make it compatible with other desktop systems.


As obvious I can't reproduce the entire content here. So those who want get the mag and read the article. On a personal level, they kept referring to him as Acharya, I thought Anirudh sounded better 

Good going Ani, Rock on!! 

_PS: And please do enter it in next year's FOSS awards with them major changes. As they said, Apple wouldn't like it lol.
_


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jun 9, 2008)

Excellent news. Congratulation Ani. You deserve it.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 9, 2008)

Mac4Lin messed up my gnome desktop totally...   no kidding.. 
Now do I have to congratulate you?  .. Just another feather in your cap  

Congratulations..


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

congrats...india is progressing


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 9, 2008)

Congo bro!


----------



## Pathik (Jun 9, 2008)

Way to go, Ani. Awesome work. All the Univs will be dying to get hold of you now.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats dude


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 9, 2008)

Dude, WTF ? I just bought the mag 
Time to read it.
Keep up with the good job anirudh.
Hopefully the epiphany scollbar issue and the button press effect issue will be fixed by next version.


----------



## iMav (Jun 9, 2008)

Congo dude. Great going. Do continue the development.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats man!
Can anyone post the scan of the Article?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone  This is news to me... I think at least now I should buy LFY ..


----------



## blueshift (Jun 9, 2008)

Congratulations Anirudh.
You deserve it.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh! Keep Rocking!


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats dude............


----------



## CadCrazy (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats dear. 
Abe next version ka kya hua


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

hey man congrats. its a pity m not getting the mag in my town. otherwise i wud hav bought it, keep on rockng


----------



## johnjjx (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice work mate. Keep it pourin in.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats infra_red_dude


----------



## praka123 (Jun 10, 2008)

congratulations.you should be there in Ubuntu's art & design dept


----------



## krates (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats !!!

btw what is Mac4Lin ???


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats dude


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 10, 2008)

you must be joking
if not, then read Post #1


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats Anirudh!


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 10, 2008)

Thank you all  Just got a copy of LFY. Going thru the article.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats Ani  great going..


----------



## shashank_re (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats dude.


----------



## mediator (Jun 10, 2008)

Congos man!


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats Dude..Anyways Linux4you is not availabile here, could anyone scan it??


----------



## x3060 (Jun 10, 2008)

congrats mate...


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats Infra ...


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats Ani


----------



## nvidia (Jun 10, 2008)

Congrats infra!


----------



## narangz (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Anirudh! Waiting for the top secret release


----------



## Voldy (Jun 12, 2008)

Congrats bro!!


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## krazzy (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations Anirudh!


----------



## subratabera (Jun 12, 2008)

Congratulations @infra. Time to celebrate...


----------



## hellknight (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey infra, congrats man, your Mac4Lin helped me enhance Ubuntu and fool my friends that this is Leopard with extra effects.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

Haha... Thank you


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2008)

congo dude!


----------



## Faun (Jun 24, 2008)

hellknight said:


> Hey infra, congrats man, your Mac4Lin helped me enhance Ubuntu and fool my friends that this is Leopard with extra effects.


lolz....


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 24, 2008)

Good going Ani, keep it up  .


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jun 24, 2008)

congrats man...gr8 job


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you all. I've kinda "scanned" the pages. It up on my blog: *phoenix-ani.blogspot.com - Mac4Lin LFY post.

(I'm not sure if I can direct you guys to my blogs for that.. if not then mods kindly snip the link)...


----------



## swordfish (Jun 25, 2008)

man lots of congs to you.. well deserved..


----------



## NucleusKore (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations


----------



## laptops4u (Jun 25, 2008)

Congratulations .. man good Job !!!!


----------

